# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Spinning Sensation During Meditation

## ThreeRainbows

I've been playing around with meditation. I don't have any real knowledge on the subject, but I sit quietly and focus on my breathing and the sensations and feelings stored within my chakras. One thing that keeps happening to me almost every time I've meditated is a spinning sensation. I'll describe it:

Today, for example, I was imagining clearing my chakras, guiding the negative feelings (a little nausea in my stomach, a hurt emotion in my chest area, a tightness in my throat) to go upwards and out my crown chakra. After doing this repeatedly, I started to feel a love sensation. Cool, I thought. I must be doing something right. Then, as has happened before, I get this STRONG URGE to roll my eyes upwards and back into my head. I let it happen. My world starts spinning, and I feel my crown chakra tingling. I stop the meditation after a minute of this weird spinning (total meditation time was only 15 min).

Any ideas what's going on? I don't feel at all sleepy when I'm meditating.

----------


## zelcrow

That is interesting.  I recently have taken up meditation as well but have never experienced anything like the spinning sensations you are talking about. When the spinning sensation starts, is it very uncomfortable and/or unpleasant?  So far I have only focused on the sensations of the breath and the sensations of my feet while doing walking meditation.

----------


## Zthread

Meditation can sometimes cause various unusual sensations. Once while meditating many years ago it felt like my head was floating several feet above where it should have been. What you experienced seems pretty interesting! It might show that your meditation practice is doing something worthwhile for you. I don't think it's a problem, unless it's really unpleasant and happens so often that it interferes with your ability or desire to meditate. How often does it happen? Is it so unpleasant that you always have to stop meditating when it happens? Maybe you could stop for a few minutes and then start again.

----------


## zelcrow

Whoa, Zthread, that's really interesting feeling like your head was floating above where it should be!  I'd kinda like to have some out of the ordinary experiences like that at some point.

----------


## Zthread

> Whoa, Zthread, that's really interesting feeling like your head was floating above where it should be!  I'd kinda like to have some out of the ordinary experiences like that at some point.



Definitely was pretty weird!

----------


## Caradon

Are you sure it's not just the rolling your eyes back into your head causing the spinning sensation? Just tried rolling my eyes back into  my head and it did make me  dizzy. I  would recommend trying to relax your eyes and not roll them back into your head. I can see how that would end the meditation as it's pretty uncomfortable and distracting.

----------


## Sivason

I will tell you a bit about it if you are still here.

----------


## VagalTone

I have experienced that sensation oftentimes, and also feelings of body distortions

----------


## Hilary

> I will tell you a bit about it if you are still here.



Hey, please do! I am the original poster here, that was my other account (yes don't ask. I am sorry I made two accounts). What was it that you were going to say?

----------


## Sivason

> Hey, please do! I am the original poster here, that was my other account (yes don't ask. I am sorry I made two accounts). What was it that you were going to say?



PM replied to.

----------


## Appamada

This is sometimes called delta meditation. If you can keep it going with out focusing too much you achieve an absorption state where you exist very consciously with out body awareness. It is a natural progression in meditation. There are a few types of meditation that can take you from this halfway state between absorption state and regular body awareness and into an OBE.

----------

